# confused??



## Little Man (Dec 12, 2009)

Ok, so i have a 10 month old pit, we were told that he is a gotti/razoredge bloodlines, but when we looked into it, he looks nothing like those bloodlines at all. the pics of those blood lines we saw were short, stocky ones... some people said they are "hippo"?? he is about 2" at the sholder and weighs 70lbs, not fat, or round in anyway, is there a way to find out his blood lines? 


got him from a random person, no papers.


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

Sorry man, no papers no background. Now a days, if you are going to buy, it has to be someone you trust. Enjoy your dog anyways. It is not his fault.


----------



## Little Man (Dec 12, 2009)

oh we enjoy him very much! i mean he is a "pit bull" he has the body, the head, the attitude everything, we just wanted to see if there was a way to get info on his bloodlines with out papers


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

With his weight, short description, and all that at his age, as well as suggested bloodlines, you are correct he's the pitbull type but a better word for him would be bully type. He is most likely American Bully, those bloodlines mentioned are.

But yea, this is common with getting dogs from a back yard breeder, doesn't make your dog any better or any worse, like you said you are still going to love him and thats all that matters.


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

post a pic.


----------



## Little Man (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

There is no way to tell if that is really his bloodline or not. Anyone can say a dog is any number of lines. Without the paperwork there is no way to know.

I wouldn't bother researching the bloodlines honestly since there is no way to know if that is truly what he is...The other option is to go back to the breeder and see if he has papers to at least show you on the parents.
*
Enjoy the pup!!*


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

lots of events to do with them any way, agility, dock jumping,,,fun! fun! fun! Pulling too!


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

There seems to be a proliferation of Gotti/RE pups. How often do they have litters?

Lil Man dont forget, breeding unpapered dogs is like rolling dice. You can hit ceelo or ace out when it comes to type.


----------

